# Need Help & Opinions



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

Hello, while reserching I found this site and I am hoping to get some more advice and opinions. Almost 2 wks ago my husband rescued this little white dog on the hwy, no collar or tags, or missing reports. She was very malnurished and her fur was matted so it was very hard to determine her breed. I thought maybe a maltese mix, but knew she was too large for a maltese, maybe Lhaso I really only know my schnauzers well. She is about 11 inches tall-14 long body like Falco from A Never Ending Story. She isn't poodle like at all-hair,ears,bite,nose. I looked at several photos and spoke to breeders and with her body type, the cream coloring on her tail and her silky hair and her temperment that she is at least part Havanese What do you think? We have decided to keep her, she wiggled right into the family- even though with 2 mini schnauzers and 2 cats there wasn't much room. We decided her name is Havana White aka Vana or Vanabanana

What ever her breed she will be loved for life

Thanks for any replys, I have looked into the breed testing and have found that most of them don't have Havanese as a breed?!

(photos are of the 1st few days w/us, she is doing so much better and sparkle has come to her eyes and she now carries her tail high curled around her back)

Take Care, Jenny


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

What a good thing you've done for this sweet baby. Others will be more knowledgeable than I am about whether she's got some Hav in her (but it looks like it to me!). Thank you so much for taking her into your home and hearts!


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

That was a great thing you and your family has done for her. Her face looks like a havanese to me. Maybe she is a havanese maltese mix? I hope someone else will help out here but whatever she is, she is ADORABLE.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

good for you. Yeah she could be hav.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Congratulations and Thank You! She's a beautiful girl. She looks a lot like my Coton deTulear.


----------



## Leigh96 (Dec 20, 2010)

You've done a wonderful deed. She is adorable, and I just love her name.  She sure looks like a Hav to me. 

Enjoy her!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Whatever she is (could be hav) she is adorable ! It sounds like she wiggled her way into the perfect home!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

So glad she found you. She looks alot like a Hav.


----------



## GoldenLove (Dec 3, 2010)

What a wonderful thing you have done! could be a hav or a coton de tulear


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Looks like a hav, or perhaps the legs are a bit long... maybe a TT? (Tibetan Terrier) She does look small, though, like a hav...

She looks adorable! So glad she's found a place to be loved.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Here is a picture of a Coton De Tuler I do not know if their eyes are almond shape or not. the eyes on your dog look like a Havanese


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

How wonderful! Congrats on your new girl! 

I call Lily Falcor too, thats so funny you mentioned that..

She looks a little Havish-there are so many different looking Havs though you might never know. You are certainly welcome here!


----------



## AKathy (Mar 15, 2008)

My sister has a Coton, they don't have almond shaped eyes and she doesn't look like one to me. I think she looks more like a havanese. She's sweet whatever she is and so lucky you came into her life!


----------



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

She does look some what like a cotton- but when I have been dematting her her hair is silky and not cottony. She was about 8 lbs when found- but her bones were sticking out- I am guessing when healthy she should be about 11 lbs. Tibetians I believe are larger, very cute also I am guessing she is over 1 -no puppy teeth , we were guessing around 2 but she may be younger- seems so as her personality comes out. I know we have our schnauzers dewlaws clipped between 3-5 days what about Havs? she still has hers? She is an absolute doll. It is truely funny...the night before my husband found her our 4 yr old daughter was saying how she wanted a little white dog of her own- we said honey we have no room for another dog. Not 24 hrs later Russ called and said I just found a dog and it was going to get hit I had to save her, I told him bring her home and I will take care of her. She had a piece of tire tread stuck by the threads into a matt. I just held her gently and cried, she was so skinny compared to my schnauzers. She was weak and tired and hungry and pooped all over the house the 1st few days, but was so sweet right away- she wanted to be in our lap-she was to stinky the 1st night to sleep w/us but I woke up a few times with her curled up on my pillow. Frontline and several baths and now I have 3 sleeping in our bed! She started to play about the 4th day- my schnauzers have taken to her very well and she them.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

You are a wonderful person to take her into your home and make her part of your family. It sounds like it was meant to be. I hate to think about what she's been through and what may have happened to her if your husband did not see her. You saved her life.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Did you have the vet check her to see if she is microchipped? She is adorable.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What a sweet looking little dog! She sure looks a lot like a Hav and probably will more when she gets fattened up some more. I think she managed to find her way into the perfect home! And your daughter got her wish!!!


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Tears are in my eyes as I read your story. I'm so glad you rescued her. I only ask that you see if she is microchipped or if someone has been frantically searching for her. There have been people on this site that have lost their havs and some have been found and some not. For those that have not found their babies, it is heartbreaking. I lost mine for a few hours once and about had a nervous breakdown, screaming his name until I was nearly hoarse. I cry just thinking about it. 

Don't get me wrong. From the condition you described, this little girl was on her own quite awhile, so she may have been dropped off, though I can't imagine anyone wanting to do that to a sweet havanese. I hope you get to keep her, for you sound like a very warm and wonderful doggie owner.

Blessings.
Janan


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

She does look like she fits into your family. Please do have a vet check for a micro chip changes are she does not have one. Dogs get lost in many ways, sometimes a gardener, a child, even a maid can let a dog out and long haired dogs get matted on the street in hours. I see a lot of different breed rescues and sometimes the silky haired ones all look a little Havie to me. I can tell you a TT has a very different coat more like a Lhasa Apso it is course compaired to a Hav and all TT's have snow feet their toes are webbed as are the Lhasa's. She is cute no matter what she is and it looks like she is settling in.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Good job! Good save!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

She is so lucky to be alive and cute as can be! (I agree with a vet check and to scan for a mirco chip.) Your little girl must be in heaven!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

That is an incredibly touching story and she does look like a hav to me, or at least part hav. I have to agree with the group though. Just check with your vet to make sure she isn't chipped. My oldest, Milo, wandered out of my yard once and though I searched for hours for him, finally giving up at about 2:30 in the morning to go home and try to get some sleep before beginning my search again. He had no collar on because he managed to get out through a hole under the fence. As it turned out, he was found at 4 something in the morning on a highway close to my house. Luckily for me, the woman who found him was a vet tech who brought him to the local shelter.

It all happened in the wee hours of a Saturday morning and though, miraculously I located him on Sunday morning, I couldn't get him till they were "open" on Monday. It was my worst nightmare.

Your llittle baby Havana is a very lucky girl to have found your home and your heart. I think some things are just meant to be. Your little girl asking for a white dog just before she manifested in your world is amazing. I look forward to hearing more.


----------



## jetsetgo! (Aug 3, 2010)

What a wonderful turn of fate for you – and her! She is gorgeous and looks like such a sweetie. 

Sorry, I can't be of help determining breed.


----------



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

When we found her she looked like she had been on the streets for a few weeks, and hadn't eaten in a wk. I took photos and took them to the shelter., made a report and checked to see if anyone was missing her (no report) I hung fliers at our local pet stores also and posted info all over my facebook. I was going to see if she was chipped but figured if your dog was chipped (as mine are, with collars on at all times) and went missing I would be franticly searching for them and put out my own fliers and at least report it missing to the local shelter. Upon listing to your advice we thought- what if someone stole her from out of town and she got away and that is why there is no report? I am taking her in today to find out for sure before we fall to much in love. If she is chipped I pray her people love her.


----------



## LeighaMason (Dec 16, 2010)

My SIL found a chocolate lab that looked full blood, when she took her to the vet she found out she had a microchip, but when they contacted the owner they did not want her back. The previous owner did give my SIL the labs papers and vet records.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

It is wonderful to rescue a dog. It is a little unfair to judge the circumstances of how a dog got lost. Small dogs out on the street eating out of the trash and getting sick and dehydraded can lose a lot of weight fast. As for matting a hav on the street for a few days is likely to be so matted that you can not comb them. Also a white dog gets dirty fast in rescue we see drop coated dogs that look terrible only to find they have been missing only two days. Many people do not know how to look for a lost dog. If I sound a little passionate about this, it is only recently the shelter where I live started taking scaning for chips seriously and I really fought for this change in policy. Changes are your dog has no chip. I an happy to hear you are taking her in to find out, this way you can just enjoy her without making excuses about why she belongs with you. This way there is doubt she is yours.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

You certainly did a lot more than most would have, looking for the owner of your little miracle dog. I will tell you though, when Milo disappeared I was frantic. I had no idea what to do. It was only when I went to the local shelter, they told me to call three police precincts in relatively close proximity to my house and register him as missing.


----------



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

my intintions were not to judge by any means, I always wanted to find her owner. Well we just got back from our local shelter that has a universal scanner...my heart was heavy the whole way over, how would we tell Leta? so I let her come with me...Vana is not chipped so she will be staying

Her name: this was a hard one, at first we thought she may be lhaso and I had put a bell on an extra collar I had so she had her own sound- We thought Tinker- we found out it wasn't very original, couldn't be Lucky because we have a cat that adopted us named that. I looked at tibetian names: Tashi- means lucky-we tried it but it just didn't take. As I researched the different breed I decided she was more Hav like than anything- hence Havana White- it took right away.

The only differences I see between the hav and coton are eyes-Havs almond coton round- Vana's are almond

hair-hav's shed lightly- cotons don't, havs have silky texture cotons well have cottony texture. The coloring of cotons is usually white, white haves have some coloring.
Vana sheds,has silky white hair but coloring throughout her tail and the rims of her ears look like the will have coloring as they grow out.

Maybe Havamalt, or cotonese lol...I believe the havamalts are a little smaller w/maltese round eyes. I know she is part of the bichon family and now a part of ours!!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

That's great news! Now you will feel like you've done everything you could and can enjoy her with a clear conscience! I'm so happy you were able to keep her because your daughter would have been heartbroken! I look forward to hearing more of Vana's adjustment to her new family.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Congrats!!! So glad your daughter has her little white dog!! She is in a wonderful new home!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

You have reinforced that small place in my heart that stills says most people want and will do the right thing. I am sure that was one of the longest drives in your life. Even though most of the people on the forum and people buying a dog from a good breeder have their dogs chipped, sadly most do not. I a so happy that Vana is now truely yours. You are such a good mommy to take your daughter along, our children learn from our actions. If Vana had a chip and you called the owner it would be heart breaking I know, but the part we forget is along with that sadness there is that feeling of reuniting owner and pet it also a feeling that touches our hearts, I know if it happened to you that is the ending you would want.

I Can't wait to hear stories about Vana and your two schnauzers. Pictures, we love pictures.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

This is such a great story. I am happy to hear she is part of a wonderful home and is excepted by your gang She looks like a Hav to me. My Freddie has long legs, so some Hav's do!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I can imagine you had your heart in your mouth as they scanned her. This sweet little bit of heaven is now a part of your obviously loving family. I look forward to hearing more about all your family, two and four legged.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

holt24 said:


> my intintions were not to judge by any means, I always wanted to find her owner. Well we just got back from our local shelter that has a universal scanner...my heart was heavy the whole way over, how would we tell Leta? so I let her come with me...Vana is not chipped so she will be staying
> 
> Her name: this was a hard one, at first we thought she may be lhaso and I had put a bell on an extra collar I had so she had her own sound- We thought Tinker- we found out it wasn't very original, couldn't be Lucky because we have a cat that adopted us named that. I looked at tibetian names: Tashi- means lucky-we tried it but it just didn't take. As I researched the different breed I decided she was more Hav like than anything- hence Havana White- it took right away.
> 
> ...


 We are so happy for you! Havana White is a great name and your daughter got her wish that is way cool!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I am late to this party, but this story is just so heartwarming, makes me forget about my freezing toes for a moment, 

She certainly looks like she does have some Havanese in her, her legs are a wee bit long for breed average, but her face and body does, I don't think it really matters, you can watch over the next few weeks after she warms up to your home and family and see if she has the hav traits, shredding, run like hell, velcro dogs, bathroom companions, a little ocd (everything has its place) etc. 

I think its the right thing to do checking for the chip, that way you can never have to look back and wonder....what if..etc, You know that she is 100% yours now and all I know is If Gucci was lost, I'd have a flyer on every corner and I'd be stalking the shelters and vets within 50 miles,

She's certainly hit the jackpot of loving home and warm bed to sleep in and it sounds like your family has hit the jackpot too with a wonderful little white loving furball! 

:welcome: to the forum!

Kara


----------



## Judy -- Toby & Jaime's mo (Apr 21, 2007)

*VERY HAVY*

Wonderful story, wonderful outcome, wonderful dog.

Sure looks like a Hav to me, but I have to admit there have been times I have seen a dog that I thought was a Hav and I ask the owners and sometimes it is not. Does not matter, she is a sweetie and seems to be fitting right in. Sounds like divine intervention with you daughter saying how she wants a small little dog and then your husband finds one.

She looks so similar to our dog Toby that died last year. I copied your picture so they could be compared right next to each other. Toby is in the first picture in the typical Hav back of the couch pose, then Toby on the left (with our Jaime on the right) laying just like your dog. Bottom picture your maybe Hav.

I wish you and your two and four legged family the best!


----------



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

Yes the ride was long even though it was only 2 miles away, it was the holding her while they scanned her where I think my heart stopped for a minute. There was another couple there to look at adopting asking about her. I got the news and kissed her moppy head and said we are keeping her I will be getting her chipped and she already has a collar w/tags. It would have been a happy sad if she had a home, but we would insisted on puppy visits lol She is getting more personality every day, very much as described above. She loves to be on the lap and not alone we will have to work on that. She is very sweet but doesn't seem to know siple commands, sit, stay, down- she is a quick learner though and is becoming familiar with the "Nine" that is yelled at Drake and Izzy when barking ( trying to listen to The Dog Whisperer and not scold a dog with it's name- hard habit for us humans to break, esp. those w/kids ) She did ok when walked on the 3 way leash w/ the others but today I took a single leash and she acted like it was the 1st time she had ever done it. Can anyone tell me about the dewclaws? are the usually removed on a Hav ?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I think the dew claws on havs are usually not removed. All three of mine have theirs. Also, the ones who are done are done when they're very young, otherwise it's a major undertaking with significant ramifications. I'm sure others will chime in about this.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Dewclaws not removed immediately after birth should just stay (IMHO). When we raised labradors we had their dewclaws removed within 24 hours of birth. Saying that, my hav has her dewclaws and its not a problem. They just need to be trimmed at the same time the others are. We've never had her catch them on anything - so as long as they are kept short - they should be fine....


----------



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

I know our schnauzers have it done w/tails 3-5 days old. I would never do it now!!!! I hate doing the tails but here in the US it is the standard- mine are pets and I don't have the ears done. We like the floppy look.  it is sure fun to learn about a new breed, husband says I am obsessed, but he says that about the schnauzers too She does look like Toby, so sorry for your loss of a dear friend.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

:whoo: Congrats on your new furbaby!


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Yogi has her dewclaws. My new babe, coming in a couple weeks has them removed, thank God, as I DO NOT like dewclaws and have NO idea why any breeder would leave them! I have had many different breeds through the years and the dewclaws have always been removed (Except on my Siberian Husky, 20+ years ago) so I'm sure I dislike them so much, cause I've never had to deal with them before.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! I just want to say thank you for taking this little girl to the shelter to have her scanned for a chip. It sounds as if you did all possible to find her owner and, that failed, are giving her a wonderful home. And this certainly reinforces the importance of having your pet chipped, if there was a doubt. The comment from your daughter about wanting a white dog and then this little 'fur' girl appearing in your lives gave me goosebumps. Congratulations on your new family member! 

In the discussion about whether or not she is a Hav, I am wondering what her gait is like? I attended a dog show today (met up with a fellow forum member - Hello Suzi! :wave and what I kept noticing was the springy gait that the Havs have - absolutely adorable! Do any of the other breeds under consideration have this springy gait? Does your little Havana White have this springy gait? I was thinking this could be a clue to look for.


----------



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

if you are talking about her royal prance..then yes she has it  2 wks tomorrow wonder what it will be like in a few months lol


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Ha - you will be just as loony and gaga over your new little fur kid as the rest of us are over ours! ound: But now that you have found this place, you can share with others who will not judge you and think you have gone off the deep end!


----------



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

yeah I already know my friends on facebook are sick of hearing about my pets I still dont know how to add photos here yet so if you would like you can view my albums here:
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=104575&id=1448237825&l=8d523743b2

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=10843&id=1448237825&l=b4f14236a4


----------



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

video taken tues: http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=1788068228661
http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=1787940545469


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

The Havanese gait is shared by the Lowchen it is paw up it is not a prance (just because you see it as a prance does not mean she does not have the paw up) some havanese lose this over time, others retain it some judges know it and have at least some notion of what a havanese is, others only have a written knowledge. Sometimes with dogs in agility and other sports the dogs loose this and have a tail kinda down movement. The Hav's and the Lowchens both use their front paws similar to hands, they can put them on top their head, monkey like. The reason I know this is my trainer always cautions me about Yogi who still has the havanese gait, to not mess with that gait ( with Yogi it is very easy to see as he is super sized), she claims there is such a buzz in the obedience/rally/agility community most judges will have a working knowledge of that amazing unmistakable gait soon, Havs are now known for their willingness to work and the ease they pick up things. My girl did not have it when I got her, it has come back.

I am so happy to hear you will have Vana chipped. Most shelters and rescues check and so do some groomers when they get new dogs (they will not tell you). This way you have some protection in the event of the unthinkable. Something else some people do not know, some breeders chip the dogs and even when you do not fill out the paper work or if you do not want the dog or do not call back, they will get a call and can collect the dog. 

I can't wait to see more pictures of Vana and the other members of your household.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I just looked at your photos....your schnauzer's are soooooo cute. I had a friend in Palos Verdes, CA who raised miniature ones i thru the 80's her name was Betty Jo Hood I don't remember her kennel name, she handeled them and many other dogs. She died many years back in her 90's. I have always thought they were very beautiful. Thanks for sharing your babies.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow! I've never seen a schnauzer with floppy ears. They're so cute! And your little girl -- my heavens, she is gorgeous!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

I think it is her nose that gives Havan the look of a Coton, though the rest of her looks very much Havanese.We sometimes meet up with a Coton,and he has a broader nose than our Havs,but that might just be him.Anyway she looks and sounds a delight, and it is a tale with a happy ending!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I just read this thread & am so happy for you that you found a special little girl to share your lives with! Who cares if she is purple!! You guys have fallen in love, and what a lucky girl she is!
All 4 of my guys have their DeClaws - they are no big deal to me, I just clip them when I clip their other nails. So far, only the older ones are microchipped as I normally don't have it done till 6 months when they are spayed or neutered. 
I am very happy for you guys!!

Laurie


----------



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments, I do love my babies. It is really funny to watch them interact. Vana moves so differently than Drake and Izzy- almost as if her hind end moves seprate from the front as she fills in her legs seem shorter in the front than back. And yes I called it a prance because it is soooo different than the schnauzer gait- it looks like Vana throws her feet up it is really cute, again so different. Few questions : 
1. at what age is a Hav full grown? when do they teeth?
2. when do they start having heats? ( I think I see some spotting of course it's Sunday, so the Vet will have to wait till tomorrow, could this just her getting rehydrated and everything flowing?) Drake isn't interested at all so I know I at least have a few days! and we have wraps( his & hers) I am kinda concerned about getting her fixed when she isn't 100% do they have to put the girls under? Your thoughts?


----------



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

*new photos*

What is the name of the golden rusty blonde coloring on her tail and ears? It almost matches my daughters hair


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

She looks so sweet. Her face looks like my Maddie only white How tall is she . These pictures look more like a Havanese then the first ones. She is so cute congratulations! Is she in heat?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Love those pictures. She looks awfully havvie to me.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

What a sweet face! Hopefully, someone in the know will answer your question about the color of her tail and ears. Look 'gold' to me. I think Augie started teething around 6 months of age.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

I am sooooooo happy you did all you could to find a possible owner. Now, you can relax and enjoy Vana and THIS FORUM!!!

Blessings,
Janan


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Here's a good site that explains all the colors in a Havanese. In case I get the attachment wrong, Google Colors of the Rainbow Havanese and you will find it.

http://www.mts.net/~mckay55/colours.html


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Is it called Champagne? She has the dearest little face, lovely pics.


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

She is beautiful, I love her expression, congrats to you!


----------



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

Maxmom said:


> Here's a good site that explains all the colors in a Havanese. In case I get the attachment wrong, Google Colors of the Rainbow Havanese and you will find it.
> 
> http://www.mts.net/~mckay55/colours.html


 this was right and it was an awesome site Thanks

Yes, this is her 4th day of spotting, she is not at standing heat yet, Drake will have to wear his next week


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

You are going to have to do WAY more than just have them each wear 'pants'. You will need to keep them COMPLETELY seperated- keep one in a crate in the other room and switch them out every couple hours.
You do NOT want her pregnant, expecially knowing nothing about her or her past or her health history----- please be responsible!!!


----------



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

We have become good at the birth control thing with Drake and Izzy so it should be fine, we have all the necessary items and we have seprate quarters when needed, Drake isn't even sniffing at her yet. We will be responsible, thanks for the concern


----------

